# New child skull cast



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a new replica. Casting next to the natural specimen, a 3.5 year old. This was a delicate process as the specimen was a bit more fragile than adult specimens. Molded with Dragon Skin medium and cast with Hard Pro 70D. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Glad to see you're still pumping out amazing creations! Keep up the good work!

:jol:


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, I have never seen a replica made of those before. Great job on the casting and painting, it is very hard to tell which one is the original and which is the replica. Very cool in a nice creepy way.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You do such beautifully detailed castings.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, I give up: which is the original and which is the replica?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm with GhoulishCop, that is so good, which is which?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Good work I mean really good!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I am with Ghoulish Cop & Hairazor, which is which? Pretty amazing work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for the one with the bright white teeth being the casting


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome work, I will go with the aged one being the casting


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:The detail and definition is just incredible. Your cast (whichever one is the cast???) looks like real bone...so thin, so fragile, yet strong enough to support a body....really beautiful.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's really beautiful Scourge! I too don't know which is the replicated skull. The right?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks a kajillion everyone! I handle human skulls all the time due to my job but I must say, there was a certain reverence with this one. I know it can be unsettling to some but, it was a remarkable challenge. The private collector and I were very pleased with the mold and castings. The casting on the right is my new favorite skull! Now, on to the next even more unbelievable challenge!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

You do such amazing work!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Will these be in your shop Scourge?


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

The real one is on the left. The one on the right is missing the nasal septum. Also the various foramen on the right are a bit large. Especially the ones in the eye sockets and just under them.

So did I remember my A&P class material accurately? It has been a while since I held and actual child's skull.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay you beat me to it, I was going to say the one on the right too! Really fantastic job!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Seriously, thank you for the awesome replies! Yes DC, end of March. If anyone here is on Instagram, search @scourge999

I post Shoppe photos and stuff everyday, good way to see whats coming and just good skull photos for inspiration. Just looking back at photos helps me think of new props for Halloween. I can't wait to start prop building this year!


----------

